# At the breaking point.



## toyota1986 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello, Ive never really posted on a forum before but here it goes. So im a 21 year old male who has had IBS-C for the last two years now. I dont want your sympathy or pity but i dont have anyone to talk to about my condition irl. I find this hard to talk about even anonymously but i think my co workers talk about how i smell like ass behind my back. While they have never said it to my face, i think it is pretty obvious. I have been dealing with this for as long as my ibs has existed. I dont smell it myself, though sometimes i think i catch a small whiff. I have told my parents about this and they say they dont smell anything but when i go to work everyone touches their nose everytime they walk by me, gives me disgusted looks and i think i hear them talk about me to each other though i always only hear keywords like "smells" "poop" "fart" "breath." Today, was one of the worst days, i almost walked out of work. Its so hard for me to focus on my job anymore. This problem is all i ever think about. I never leave my room now except for work. I dont have any friends anymore, my family doesnt seem to give a damn about any of it and they dont want to help me even though ive asked. Life is so painful. I just want to be a normal guy and be able to do normal things. I think about opting out on a weekly or daily basis but i wont go into details. Just thinking about going to work tomorrow makes me panic. Thank god its friday...

What im trying to get out of this is opinions on my symptoms and what i could do in this situation from you guys. I will try anything. I still maintain a little hope for the future. If you need any details about my symptoms or anything just let me know.

Symptoms: Constipation, Urgency, when i do get the chance to go its either a few nuggets or a soft one that i have to use half a roll of toilet paper to get clean. I have hemorrhoids, silent reflux, depression since middle school, social anxiety, and i can only smell my farts if i eat greek yogurt.. lol..

Medications: None, except acid reducers.


----------

